# έχω εκτεθεί



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Τους υποσχέθηκα και τώρα έχω εκτεθεί.
Θα είχε εκτεθεί ανεπανόρθωτα η χώρα σε διεθνές επίπεδο.

Εκτός από κάποια όπως _my good name / my reputation is compromised_, έχετε καλύτερες ιδέες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το _(seriously) severed_.

Σκεφτόμουν υπολήψεις...


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

To tarnished με το κατάλληλο ουσιαστικό (reputation, image κ.λπ.) ίσως;


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2011)

Δεν ταιριάζει και σκέτο I am compromised;


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2011)

Λοιπόν κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα.


----------



## pontios (Jun 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα ..δεν ξέρω άμα βοηθώ εδώ. ..anyway, as an alternative to my good name/my reputation is compromised ..

Γενικά (για το έχω εκτεθεί )..
you can also say .. I'm putting (or I've put) my reputation(or life/or neck .. i.e. whatever is being risked) on the line.
or I'm risking my reputation (or life or neck).
or My reputation (or life or neck) is at stake.
My reputation (or life or neck) is on the line.

To put one's neck on the line , is of course a figure of speech - and it means doing something very dangerous


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία. Το _on the line_ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
Υπάρχει και η έκφραση "to stick your neck out"....


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ταίριαζε και το go out on a limb.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2011)

Ωραιότατα (γεια σου, Καρολίνα). Παραδείγματα:

*put your neck on the line*
to do something dangerous or something that you could suffer for
_I put my neck on the line for you, and you don’t even care!_
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/neck

*stick your neck out*
_informal_ to risk giving your opinion about something, even though you may be wrong or other people may disagree with you:
[American English] _I'm going to stick my neck out with some predictions for the next two years._

_Why I should stick my neck out for you is far beyond my capacity!_
(_Star Wars_)

*go out on a limb*
_Are you prepared to go out on a limb_ (= risk doing something that other people are not prepared to do) _and make your suspicions public?_
_His controversial stance has left him out on a limb._
http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/limb​


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 17, 2011)

*Promises, promises...*

(Γεια σου Νικελ!)

Νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται απο το context, π.χ. για την πρόταση "Τους υποσχέθηκα και τώρα έχω εκτεθεί.", θα ταίριαζε και το "stick your neck out" και το "go out on a limb", αλλά δεν θα ταίριαζαν στην πρόταση "Θα είχε εκτεθεί ανεπανόρθωτα η χώρα σε διεθνές επίπεδο."

I stuck my neck out and made them promises
I went out on a limb and made them promises

Για την δεύτερη πρόταση, θα βασιζόμουν στο γενικότερο context του κειμένου για να βρω μια κατάλληλη μετάφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

Μου φαίνεται πάντως, nickel, πως έτσι αποδίδονται τα _βάζω το κεφάλι μου στον τορβά_ και _παίζεται το κεφάλι μου_.

Τα _έχω εκτεθεί_, _εκτέθηκα_ & _τώρα εκτεθήκαμε_ σημαίνουν ότι έχουν ήδη επέλθει οι περιστάσεις που μου προκαλούν πρόβλημα (π.χ. στην υπόληψή μου ή στην καλή επαγγελματική μου φήμη). Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει εκτεθεί χωρίς να έχει ριψοκινδυνεύσει τίποτε, χωρίς να έχει βάλει από πριν ο ίδιος το κεφάλι του στον τορβά.


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θα είχε εκτεθεί ανεπανόρθωτα η χώρα σε διεθνές επίπεδο.
> 
> Εκτός από κάποια όπως _my good name / my reputation is compromised_, έχετε καλύτερες ιδέες;


 
Ταιριάζει πολλές φορές και το be exposed:
 ...[Their] shortcomings have been irrevocably exposed by the global crisis. Bold reforms are now impossible to postpone, if the region is to ...

We fear we are going to be publicly and irrevocably exposed as frauds. ...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

Δηλαδή τελικά συχνά αρκεί το προφανές. :)


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή τελικά συχνά αρκεί το προφανές. :)



*Προφανώς *το πρόβλημα είναι να προσδιορίσουμε πότε ταιριάζει η συχνή λύση και πότε όχι.:):)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

Πάντα! Αλλά άλλωστε αυτή δεν είναι η πρόκληση με τη μετάφραση εν γένει;


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2011)

I see I'm preaching to the choir :laugh:


----------

